

WYSIWYG any webpage bookmarklet - crizCraig

<i>javascript:(function(){document.designMode = document.designMode === "on"? "off":"on"})();</i><p>Toggles between edit/non-edit mode.<p>This is good for quick iterating on wording while developing or responding to feedback. Also good for tripping people out with news headlines that have their name inserted into them.
======
pasbesoin
There is an alternate syntax that I'm not recalling at the moment; I used to
have a bookmarklet at hand for it before I had to rebuild. I seem to recall
that it was a bit more robust. Also, you don't want to reverse the selection
in the ternary operator, as the value may read as... undefined, or empty
string (I forget which) until it has been set to "on" (or actually set, to
"off").

Really, what I wanted to mention is that this is a super-quick way to do a
simple spell check against a live page. Flip on edit mode, and look for the
squiggly underlines.

